# the ash 27/07



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i am heading up to the big old ash tomrow and will be with 1-2 other people so hollar if you see me i be fishing my nomal spot so i will post report tomrow


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm i hope you have fun fishing a creek that is not stocked by the ODNR, and has alot of issues with public access drawing more attention to it is a great idea. O please when you return for your expedition please post gps coordinates of exactly where you stood in the creek. Post lots of pictures of the holes so they will be destroyed by the next time you return, and that will increase the trash ppl leave behind. Sorry for the rant, and PLEASE dont take it personally. Look on the thread count to see how many ppl looked at this thread but did not respond to it. We call these people lurkers!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

After how many posts of why not to post these rivers people still do not understand. Wait until everything is posted or until Ohio looks like PA or NY.

The river is 95% private.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Come on give the kid a break, he was telling others to say hi if they see him. Maybe he dosn't understand send him a pm asking not to mention non stocked rivers...


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I think 99% of people in this forum know there's fish in this river (he didn't even use the full name, so if they didn't know about it, they might not know what he was talking about). I've never been there, but you getting so pissy about it piqued my interest about the river a lot more than his post did.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Man people never learn.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of little whiny girls.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> You guys are a bunch of little whiny girls.


So I suppose you wouldn't mind posting your favorite spots for us all to see? And when I'm standing in your favorite hole, you won't mind a bit? I'm gonna tell you something...the internet has done nothing but overpopulate every public access spot there ever was. Someone could be on fish and never speak of it and the wrong person finds out, blabs it online, and the next thing you know, you're shoulder to shoulder with someone on your spot. I don't blame anyone for getting pissed if someone leaks info on something that isn't very well known. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to try and not have someone ruin my hunt on public land this evening, like they have everytime I've been out this year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> You guys are a bunch of little whiny girls.


I agree 100%.

Boo hoo.........I don't want other people to ruin my public fishing spot. Public rivers are gonna get fished by others. It happes to your favorite non-stocked trib, it happens to my favorite smally water, and it happens to the ole Maumee during the walleye run. Get over it.

CG


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

PM is a good idea. I have had people ask me about specific spots and I don't mind sharing. Besides. there's plenty of water to fish and if your "secret spot" gets public, tighten up your waders and look for another one...that's half the challenge.

And Merry Christmas....fishing isn't life or death.

Dock Time


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Hmmm i hope you have fun fishing a creek that is not stocked by the ODNR, and has alot of issues with public access drawing more attention to it is a great idea. O please when you return for your expedition please post gps coordinates of exactly where you stood in the creek. Post lots of pictures of the holes so they will be destroyed by the next time you return, and that will increase the trash ppl leave behind. Sorry for the rant, and PLEASE dont take it personally. Look on the thread count to see how many ppl looked at this thread but did not respond to it. We call these people lurkers!


 
Do u ever stop! Just PM him if u have a problem, or do u like to draw attention towards this subject, Because it seems everytime this happens your the one that sarted it,. U have made a big deal about something that would have just blown over.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

No, I will never stop.

Have a great holiday, and a safe New Year.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Look at their site and download the map.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

He never said what spot, he said his spot which can be anything. I cant believe grown men cry and bitch and complain online about someone else over and over. Its public, its not yours. Cry yourself a river and fish it all by yourself.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

VERY well said Hollandbass, your my new OGF hero. Someone mentions "my spot" on a large public waterway and people act like a marked-up river map was posted. I fish where I can when I can and it makes me sick when I hit a new spot, that I may have located totally on my own, and I run in to a MORON that thinks he OWNS a 1/4 mile stretch of river. I always am considerate when entering an area to stay WAY off anyone already there. More than once I've been first to a spot only to have a guy, once a guy and his wife, wade right into my back pocket then "kindly" fill me in on how "this is my honey hole, I fish here every day." Well thats fine, but today you better watch the hell out for my back casts cause I'm here too and I ain't leavin!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey everyone there are Muskie in Clearfork Lake, don't tell anyone !!! LOL 
I know things most people don't know. Makes me special. Talk about an elusive fish, know something else, they are easier to catch in the creek below the dam then in the lake itself! Why are trout fishermen so annoyed about people knowing of spots? There are millions of those things in the rivers. Seriously, I really am curious!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

What&#8217;s next, somebody posts a picture of a fish and someone else will start crying and claiming it&#8217;s their private tagged fish in their spot that was caught there the day before?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

seapro said:


> Why are trout fishermen so annoyed about people knowing of spots? There are millions of those things in the rivers. Seriously, I really am curious!


Because more folks that fish these areas that are private / not posted or going thru private property to access possibly public property are trespassing. The more this happens, the more property we have posted, losing access completely. Those of us who have fished these rivers for many years (including Tom / steelheader007) have witnessed the reduction in fishable property in the lake erie tribs. Many spots on the grand river that were productive and rather easily accessible are now posted no trespassing. Much of the chagrin river is no longer available for fishing above the parks in the lower portion of the river. The majority of the west branch of the rocky river is now posted. 

It wasn't this way ten years ago. Much of the property was private, but owners didn't give the fisherman much trouble when staying in the streambed and not littering. Due a larger number of folks fishing these areas, the banks are seeing more damage from the traffic. The more folks fishing these areas, more folks that litter and worse are present. The percentage is the same, but the quantity is higher.

Sites such as this one are viewed by many more than those of us who contribute. Post good results about a stream that's mostly private and the number of folks who go out there is increased. The more this happens, the more property gets posted.

Is ripping on those experienced fisherman who have some concern over the access issues and don't mind having a nice afternoon or morning on the river without being crowded out healthy for a site like this? I don't think so. These folks get ripped and figure that it isn't worth sharing their knowledge on this site. I wonder where some of those knowledgeable posters from the past went?



seapro said:


> Hey everyone there are Muskie in Clearfork Lake, don't tell anyone !!! LOL


... which is a public body of water with public boat access and 100% of the lake available publicly. We do not have the same luxury in a river, where standing in the riverbed bordered by public property is trespassing. If our rivers were wide enough to float without touching bottom (i.e. trespassing), the access issue wouldn't be a problem.

Time for me to cry a river this evening. I need somewhere to catch steelies tomorrow.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

quit bashing the guys who dont want the spots posted, a pm may be a better idea but he has every right to state that he doesnt want areas posted. 99% of the guys on this site may know about that river but most didnt until they read it at some time here. dont even claim that you haven't gained some of your favorite spots from this site, and i bet we all have witnessed a pack of anglers showing up after a post. the site is here so we can discuss and learn, but we all need to learn that somtimes fishing is about being alone and learning skills for ourselfs, it cant happen when every spot that some good angler had the grace to show someone else is publicly announced. this site has the power to teach thousands of anglers new skills, but is also has the power overcrowd almost anywhere, just be aware of it. 




(edit in)
and to add, its not just trout guys, there alot of people who appreciate more than just the catch, its about the river and being in the outdoors, and guys at both your shoulders take a good bit away from that. you dont see them because they avoid you and the others on the crowded rivers (ironic i know). if we were just after those millions of trout in the rivers. we would all just fish paylakes, a 5 acre lake for the bass guys and another for the trout guys, stocked with millions of fish, it would be easier than fishing rivers anyway. heck once we fish out all these newly posted spots out thats all that will be left, i cant wait!!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys - getting a little better understanding. Just seems like everytime I get on this forum I see someone giving someone else, alot of flack for talking about a spot. Left a bad taste in my mouth and gave me pause.

riverKing - your thought process tells you that publicly bashing someone is an effective method to elicit positive change? That's an interesting theory, how's that working for you and all your social graces. You don't avoid me, I just prefer to hang out with the people who are a little more accepting and less judgemental. I know you are just striving to get to that "peaceful" spot (ironic, I know).


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I see both sides of the arguement and don't have a very clear opinion because both sides are debated very well. Even the most experienced fishermen were once amatures and started somewhere (either stomping through the terrain and doing their own work OR/AND having an aquaintence tell you of that lucky spot.) 

I bet everyone that was told of a spot was amazed by how much "guessing" it took out of fishing and how you then had to just learn how to adjust their rig (at least I was!) After learning how to fish, you could at least know you were doing it successfuly and apply it to find your own spots.

Yesterday, a friend from back when told me how they went out fishing almost 5 times a week through out the summer and only caught one "big" fish holding his hands less than a foot apart. I felt real bad for him even though he must have not been doing enough homework, he still was putting in a great deal of effort and time.

Too bad posting spots do attract people who that are not very respectful/responsable on the other hand!

I guess it's a LOSE/LOSE situation!

Just to let all of the new fishers know a great spot to fish: there is a pond on the north side of Ohio with every kind of fish in all numbers.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Riverking makes some very reasonable points. Steel Cranium however I have to question. After all the fishermen thru all the generations have fished these streams why does the opportunity stop with you? You talk about damage that increased traffic causes. Do my footprints cause more damage than yours? Was not the first time that you set foot there "increased traffic" on your behalf? APPARENTLY NO IMPACT THEN  . Lets be honest, this is all about selfishness. The hot spots that you all so covet were not "discovered" by you. In most cases they were SHOWN to you by someone else. None of you had a problem with that. You didn't mind the "increased traffic and pressure" in that situation. But, GOD FORBID, it get shared with someone else.You all need to quit wrongly thinking that you are the last and only responsable stewards of these quality fishing holes. Your not and neither was your grandfather.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> Riverking makes some very reasonable points. Steel Cranium however I have to question. After all the fishermen thru all the generations have fished these streams why does the opportunity stop with you?


The opportunity stops with me? What makes you think that's my intention. That's a brilliant statement. You have obviously provided a who lot of info somewhere in your handful of posts.



PapawSmith said:


> You talk about damage that increased traffic causes. Do my footprints cause more damage than yours? Was not the first time that you set foot there "increased traffic" on your behalf? APPARENTLY NO IMPACT THEN  .


No. Our footprints are the same, and probably don't cause an issue. But, a public posting of private areas as being "great fishing, look at the pics" cause more than just you and I to visit that area. I can name quite a few where roadside and river access is now gone due to the guys who parked off the road, on private property, tearing up the area.



PapawSmith said:


> Lets be honest, this is all about selfishness. The hot spots that you all so covet were not "discovered" by you. In most cases they were SHOWN to you by someone else.


Wow. You know me quite well I guess. My hours of walking miles thru the streams that I fish during the summer months don't help me find spots. It's called doing your homework, not being spoon-fed thru the web. Selfishness? Nope. I used to fish 5+ days a week for all species. Now I'm lucky to get out a few times a week for a short period. Why be selfish when I don't really fish that much anymore? 



PapawSmith said:


> None of you had a problem with that. You didn't mind the "increased traffic and pressure" in that situation. But, GOD FORBID, it get shared with someone else.You all need to quit wrongly thinking that you are the last and only responsable stewards of these quality fishing holes. Your not and neither was your grandfather.


Sharing is fine in the right arena, but why in a openly public forum like the internet? Posting about mostly public and stocked rivers like the rocky, grand, etc. is fine. But why post about those that are mostly private, just to boast about all of the big fish that you caught? Good way to lose that remaining 5%. 

I share quite a bit of info (probably too much at times) on the river, where it isn't broadcast to all with a browser. I get more gratification out of showing someone how and where to fish as opposed to catching myself. I outgrew the "numbers" game many years ago.

Your attitude by many to bash those with experience is great. Way to support this site and run off those who get sick of the [email protected] There are some very knowledgable folks who no longer post here. Why provide info to those who just turn around and bash 'em? It gets tired after a while.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess according to your logic the river guides are the worst of them all; whoring the precious secret spots for money to people who want to buy their fish. Oh no that guy just took MY parking spot, is fishing MY hole on MY river catching MY fish. Cry some more and you will have your own river to fish. Maybe tell on him to your mommy and call 1800-poacher and report him for taking your public hole.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> I guess according to your logic the river guides are the worst of them all; whoring the precious secret spots for money to people who want to buy their fish. Oh no that guy just took MY parking spot, is fishing MY hole on MY river catching MY fish. Cry some more and you will have your own river to fish. Maybe tell on him to your mommy and call 1800-poacher and report him for taking your public hole.



Oh boy. This is the direction this site wants to go? This is no longer worth my time. Cry? no. Just wanting to keep a resource around where we continue to lose land access each season. Have fun ladies. I'm going to fish MY river...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Steel, you seem to have taken great exception to my post. While a couple of my comments were directed at you in response to your post, the balance was directed to all that that seem to have this personal protective attitude about public fisheries. And when we read their posts it is clear that it is not just to preserve the fishery, but to preserve the fishery for THEM. I would never suggest that someone make public, in a forum such as this, the exact location of any favorite or productive stretch of river. That would be foolish. But that is not how this thread started or what it is about. A young kid merely posted that he was heading to fish a large PUBLIC waterway by the rivers abbreviated name. No location, no road, no landing, no nothing, just the name. He was immediatly assulted and made to be an idiot. On another recent thread a different guy simply asked if the Black River might hold fish. First response was we don't talk about it. That is the kind of [email protected] that may turn people away. I also have noticed that when some of you guys feel pushed the first thing you do is pick on the number of posts someone might have as a measure of their credability. That is a perfect way to establish that you are the smart one in this discussion. Thank you for the unintended backup.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea, if you're going to measure someones fishing ability by the number of posts I have to object. I personally have four boats and fish all over the USA. Does that qualify for any consideration? Oh yeah, I don't limit my species to just one either. 

I don't have a problem with someone trying to keep a "spot" secretive. To each their own but when people verbally bash each other for innocent transgressions, I do object. Maybe this is my fault to some degree though. I guess I've always looked at trout fisherman and specifically fly fisherman as top of the hiearchy when it comes to professionalism in the sport of fishing. When I read alot of the post on here though I lose that viewpoint. I consider it the same way I do my employees. There are three things I judge. Motivation - Education + Character. The first two of those I'm responsible for, and yes when it comes to character there isn't much that can be done. Having said that though, I don't try to educate and motivate by means of derogatory comments aimed at hurting an individual. That in my opinion can lead to poor character by example and usually has the opposite effect desired.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

You can tell the rivers are murky and the lakes are half frozen...

The thing that annoys me about all of this...how many times do we need to have the same debate? If you want to wet your appetite go back through all the threads and you can see how redundant this is getting! While we're all at it, let's talk about the following:

1) Paylakes
2) C&R vs CP&R vs Eat vs Selective harvest
3) Ford vs. Chevy
4) Politics
5) Evolution vs. Creationism
6) Pittsburgh vs. Browns
7) Ohio State or Michigan

I personally think this thread should be closed and a reference link can be provided with all the steelhead posts that have gone south because of this very same issue. Then put it as a sticky on this forum as a warning that both sides have been represented and we no longer need to have the debate. That way, whenever this issue comes up again, we can post the reference to the sticky and close the thread immediately. 

OGF is truly a great resource, but this kind of pissing/moaning takes away from it...

Go outside and go fishing, if you can't, tie some flies, get your ice gear ready...if that bores you, get your spring gear ready, and if you've done all that take your reels apart and put them back together!


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay I really don't want to jump into this arguement but I want to add one thing. You guys are beating a dead horse. Anyone that wants to know about a river can go to the ODNR. They post maps of all rivers unstocked and stocked. If you want to fix something why not start there. I am out.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

kungfu fighting........................


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if you guys get so mad about someone bringing up a river cause u fish it and don't want others to fish it at all has no point even on here in the 1st place? why are you even on here anyways ? just too find others good spots when they are so called too "dumb" , too nice or too new to mention there spot or ask a question about a unstocked trib? no wonder you guys told me to go this place and that place and I have yet to see hardly any steelhead this year. prolly told me some place far away from you sacred spot. some of you guys are nice and good people on here have pointed me in the right direction but some just think they own everything and acting like we all owe you something. as someone told me on here before the river don't have my name on it so share it! don't get me wrong I am one not to like a crowd either. but what argue over something so dumb? fish and have fun!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish bass fishing hadn't got as popular as it has. I use to be able to go to my local lake and fish all day and hardly ever see more then two or three other boats. Now I'm lucky if I can find a shoreline to fish! Have the tournaments and all the attention hurt the sport? Maybe but I still get my share of fish. I think an agruement could be made that it, in fact, has helped the sport. I haven't seen any steelhead tournaments but do know that the popularity of the fishing is what designates the money being spent by the state on it. If you really want some privacy then start a fishing club and buy the property. I've seen that done and it seems to work well. I'd even be interested in starting such an organization. A friend of mine has a club like this on Conneaut with 300+ acres with several cabins ect..,. Seems like the way to go if you don't want people encroaching. Or lease the land like hunters do.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's some good information for all...

http://www.steelheadquarters.com/odnr_steelhead_news.htm

access maps...

http://www.steelheadquarters.com/access_maps.htm

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...dRiverMapsRepository/tabid/10566/Default.aspx

Don't forget Beavercreek. Little known small creek with good numbers of steellies.


Yell at me now...Leave Wish alone. The more you whine, the more specific details I will post.


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

im confused, aren't we talking about public water, and when it comes down to it how will we ever continue this great sport into the future if new people aren't introduced to it. everyone pays the same price for a license to stock this beautiful fish (poachers being the exception). i once, not too long ago, was a new guy to all of this, through kind smart people, who new that younger people like myself are the hope to continue what on a national scale is a dying hobby, i was able to learn things for myself and am now grateful to all those who helped. those arguing on this site have forgotten what its about i believe.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Lewzer. Cripes, the poor fellow mentioned a public river, not some tiny trib or special spot. Most people won't bother fishing the Ashtabula 'cause they
won't know where to fish it - they'd have better luck at the Chagrin or Grand.
Geez, I hope I can mention those.....
People that would fish it probably already know where to go or have a DeLorme Atlas.

Sure there are a few spots I keep secret. They're small, I spent a lot of time hiking to find them. If someone else wants to put in the time, and I find them there, good work. 



If you don't like the properties being posted, litter on the banks and dummies
wading through your fishing hole, get the state to stop stocking so many steelies. All of the above is the price you're gonna pay for having a wickedly good steelhead fishery.

Beaver Creek? Hmmmmm. (pages of Delorme shuffling...)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy Cow! I was checking Lewzer's links - Didja know there were steelies
in the Cuyahoga too??


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Lewzer your name fits you perfectly!!! Ooh the more detail i will give, anything but that. You are quite the [email protected]$$ arent you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

honey said:


> Lewzer your name fits you perfectly!!! Ooh the more detail i will give, anything but that. You are quite the [email protected]$$ arent you.


Your not one to talk pal. Everytime you pop up your being a smart arse or taking shots at someone or what someone posted.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> Steel, you seem to have taken great exception to my post. While a couple of my comments were directed at you in response to your post, the balance was directed to all that that seem to have this personal protective attitude about public fisheries.


The post in question used "you" or "yours" seven times. Seems like more than the "balance". My post that you and others started bashing was simply answering a question that 'seapro' asked. Not bashing any individuals, just stating an opinion so he could see why some don't like to advertise explicit spots on a public forum. I didn't bash the original post, since naming a stream (no explicit spots) hurts no one, unless the stream is 100% private, like a few out west. These fish run up every river, stream , or trickle from time to time. So they are everywhere. Problem is that we lose more access each year due to an increase of folks fishing these areas. A nearly three mile stretch that is five minutes from my house is no longer accessible without landowners permission. Wasn't that way ten years ago. Was a nice two car trip from one end to the other. Now, one can't legally walk that stretch anymore since all landowners won't give permission.

As for the 'post count' comment, I was referring to the number of constructive posts that will help others. More posts doesn't mean someone is smarter than another. It probably means that they have more time to post. Constructive, non-bashing posts help the site thrive. Posts like many on this thread do the opposite.

No need to bash this further. I'm done. One response to a direct question yields this mess. Not worth the time.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow just looked at this and wow i am not even gonna post how i did dont want people gitting all pissed about nothing i did even say where or any thing


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hollandbass said:


> He never said what spot, he said his spot which can be anything. I cant believe grown men cry and bitch and complain online about someone else over and over. Its public, its not yours. Cry yourself a river and fish it all by yourself.


amen god i didnt even say anything about where only what river


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Steel, I'm done too. I think we both adequately voiced our opinions. However I believe that there were only four "you's". After "you all" is used once it applies to all following you's that are used to discuss the same subject line. That is a hillbilly english rule and I am a bit of a hillbilly.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> After "you all" is used once it applies to all following you's that are used to discuss the same subject line. That is a hillbilly english rule and I am a bit of a hillbilly.



LMAO - Now that I get - I'm an old oilfield boy myself.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Problem is that we lose more access each year due to an increase of folks fishing these areas. A nearly three mile stretch that is five minutes from my house is no longer accessible without landowners permission. Wasn't that way ten years ago.


A lot of things were different 10 years ago. You and a few others are dancing around the subject matter and doing the smoke and mirrors thing when in reality this is all about GREED. You want the whole river/spot/hole to yourself and you dont want to share. Again, its public all youre bitching wont change that. If someone wants to give out any info, thats their choice ITS NOT YOURS.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow,I dont know how I missed this tread?Let me get my thoughts on this.Im just going at random as I didnt read every post.
1. Wish,anyone that looks at this site knows your spot.And you have been asked kindly for a few years not to mention it.That spot will be blown up this summer(thank God)so you and the 30-50 people are going to have to put on your walking.
2. Someone talked about guides.I would be ashamed to say I am a guide for ohio or PA. steelhead.And if a guide took my to that river I would get my money back and then kick his ass.And yet I see at least 4 differant guides with 3-4 clients everyday.Now they dont need a guide and those 12 people bring back their friends and thier friends .........If you need to learn to fish for steelhead go to one of the many FREE seminars around
3.That river just a few years ago I could walk from top to bottem and never see another person.Then it started being a surprise to find one or to cars at access points.This year its not about someone taking your hole.Its about every hole being lined up and having nowhere to fish.Fricking line spewed everwhere,making trails 4 feet wide through peoples yards,every time you hook a fish everyone in the hole casting towards your line.Instead of being polite and taking their lines out of the water.AND THE MOST ANNOYING THING.PEOPLE WITH A FLY ROD W/ 9' LEADERS FISHING 12" OF WATER.YANKING EVERY FEW SENCONDS.AGAIN IF YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO STEELHEAD FISH (FREE SEMINARS) NOT SNAG-A-THON.
4.SOMEONE CALLED THE RIVER A CREEK.Thats the truth,it is very small for a river.There are not many holes that hold fish.Unlike the hoga that is very large.The river in ? packs many people together.And here comes those 9' leader guys.
5.Wish for fish,you dont think you did any harm.Today the river had 20+ vehicles at every access.parking in private property,on dangerous road ways,it made me sick to my stomache.I thought they were giving away hundred dollar bills on the river.Then I come home to see this post and realize no money give away,jsut free advertisement.I am done


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW!! I miss a day and look what happens I had to do a double take because I thought I had accidentily logged onto another site that I quit visiting because of these kind of posts. I have been very passionate about steelheading since I caught my first fish in 1993. The last couple of years I have been losing some of that passion and this thread shows me one of the reasons why


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

treefrog said:


> Wow,I dont know how I missed this tread?Let me get my thoughts on this.Im just going at random as I didnt read every post.
> 1. Wish,anyone that looks at this site knows your spot.And you have been asked kindly for a few years not to mention it.That spot will be blown up this summer(thank God)so you and the 30-50 people are going to have to put on your walking.
> 2. Someone talked about guides.I would be ashamed to say I am a guide for ohio or PA. steelhead.And if a guide took my to that river I would get my money back and then kick his ass.And yet I see at least 4 differant guides with 3-4 clients everyday.Now they dont need a guide and those 12 people bring back their friends and thier friends .........If you need to learn to fish for steelhead go to one of the many FREE seminars around
> 3.That river just a few years ago I could walk from top to bottem and never see another person.Then it started being a surprise to find one or to cars at access points.This year its not about someone taking your hole.Its about every hole being lined up and having nowhere to fish.Fricking line spewed everwhere,making trails 4 feet wide through peoples yards,every time you hook a fish everyone in the hole casting towards your line.Instead of being polite and taking their lines out of the water.AND THE MOST ANNOYING THING.PEOPLE WITH A FLY ROD W/ 9' LEADERS FISHING 12" OF WATER.YANKING EVERY FEW SENCONDS.AGAIN IF YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO STEELHEAD FISH (FREE SEMINARS) NOT SNAG-A-THON.
> ...


ahahhahahahahaha wow this just made my day lol all i did is say ash that it and i said i will be their and they freaked out on me lol wow


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back Big Daddy, Don't be disillusioned. Confrontational behavior based on enigamic principles is inherent male human behavior. I personally believe that this thread is a perfectly healthy discussion on the original topic; A young man that wanted to fish "the old ash" and hoped some fellow members might say hello if they might be there too. It turned into a fine discussion based on two opposing principles. One; We don't talk about that fishery!!!!, Two; The hell we don't!!! 
Its perfect.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the ash must be a great steelie river since it caused so much hype! I would of thought otherwise if everyone didn't get all mad and bent out of shape lol


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> the ash must be a great steelie river since it caused so much hype! I would of thought otherwise if everyone didn't get all mad and bent out of shape lol


Ya no kidding! I would have never considered fishing it either but with all this attention now from the "owners" of the Ashtabula I think I'll only fish the Ashtabula from now on.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

Wholly crap, forget the Rock, I'm fishing the Ash tomorrow, Directions from c-bus please. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

No, seriously, you guys really need to leave this poor guy alone, all he did was give the name of a river, it's not like he gave specifics! Heck, by jumping down his throat, you idiots did more harm to your precious little flow than he did, I mean I would of never stopped to read this thread if it didn't have soooo many replies to it!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

you guys don't get it. i fish different rivers,and im lucky to have rocky 15 min from me,so i fish the rock the most. most of the ash is private.alot of the places that people fish are private,but the land owners don't mind for now.how many times do u go to the river and see trash left behind,a guy taking a leak,cussing,or whatever? well it happens and there wifes see it,there kids see it.would you like a bunch of guys standing in your yard littering,disturbing your life everyday with no respect to u... if a spot on the ash that is public is crowded when you get there,what r u going to do? most likely walk the river and look for a spot. its probably private. i fished the ash before,the hole was popular,and i was the only 1 to ask permission. its about to get closed down,because of litter,cussing,and guys doing there business in front of this owners kids and wife. guess what he also is a steelheader.i help fellow steelheaders if i can,im far from the best.i catch fish.i put in alot of years having no clue learning.lets face it a good number of steelheaders,don't respect anything,and it only takes 1 bad apple to ruin it for everybody. in the rock we have alot of public property.the ash is not like that. think about the guy thats been fishing the ash his whole life,and some idiot that came 1 time got his spot closed down. i tried the ash with the odnr map,but how many will drive to try a spot withouthearing its the best spot in ohio. think about. steel 007,and steel c are not trying to hide spots.they are trying to educate and help with river access issues.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe a private trout club will just buy up the rest of the public property on the ash . takes care of are problem.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

well not all fisherman are disrespectful and pollute. I don't litter! I actually pick up others trash! I thought I might be worthy to fish the ash for a min until I read this post more. I see I am disqualified cause I do take a leak sometimes during the day so I can't fish there.. I can't fish the ash now cause I have to release my "hydration pak" once in awhile while on stream. maybe I think its getting closed cause the guys that own it want it all to themselfs. lol.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

jojopro said:


> Ya no kidding! I would have never considered fishing it either but with all this attention now from the "owners" of the Ashtabula I think I'll only fish the Ashtabula from now on.


dont say that theiy are just gonna git mad at me even more for bringing it up[


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

All this fuss and bs over somebody just asking poeple to say hello if they see him fishing. Wish it was you, even though I didn't see you that day, Hello, hope you had a great day on the water that day. Hope everyother member on this site has a good day on the water too. Cause we have alot of men and women in Iraq and Afganistan and other places that would love to have the opportunity right now to be saying hello to somebody on the water here at home. And if you see another guy or woman fishing say hello and move on to another spot.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

TRIPLE-J said:


> All this fuss and bs over somebody just asking poeple to say hello if they see him fishing. Wish it was you, even though I didn't see you that day, Hello, hope you had a great day on the water that day. Hope everyother member on this site has a good day on the water too. Cause we have alot of men and women in Iraq and Afganistan and other places that would love to have the opportunity right now to be saying hello to somebody on the water here at home. And if you see another guy or woman fishing say hello and move on to another spot.
> TRIPLE-J


GOOD POINT!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Man i dont miss this crap!!!!!!! Im a big ash steelheader, and to tell you the truth, i always were my ogf gear down there and have only met about 5 ogf members down there.... 99% of the people i talk to down there never even heard of ogf, and 1/2 of them dont even know how to work a computer let alone catch a steelhead.... Its a public water way and this is a public fishing info site, the horse is dead so stop kicking the guy, ive said it befor and ill say it again, stop looking for a reason to blame other people because u dont know how or want to learn to catch steel under pressure. i myself have no problem catching fish on a crowded hole,i like the challange and i also learn, even steelheading for 20 years, i still learn more every year. If you took as much time to learn as you did to come on here to make a post about a subject that has to take place every stupid season, this whole convo wouldnt take place. Start trying to influance taking a bag everytime u go. Try to educate clean ups, yea the rivers are getting alot of pressure every year as the sport grows, but we cant help that... Its life, its a public waterway and people are going to fish it if there a ogf member, a lurker, or just a guy who drove past it one day with his family.... We cant stop people from fishing the ash,
And if you think about it, by coming on here and making a big stink about it, your the ones making it look like all the steelheaders on here are hiding somthing, so what a p.m could of fixed, now u just made it worst. Because now if some one didnt want to go, now there going to just to see what the big stink is so go ahead and give your self a slap on the back buds, youve earned it!!!!!!!
Like i said, this is a major thing i dont miss about ogf!!!!!


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Wow is this for real? Someone needs to hit the brakes on this train.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Boy, the flows are gettin' nice! Hit the Chagrin today with Nick and cfish. Caught 3. Look for the report and pics to be posted soon.

I think this thread has run its course. We go through this discussion every year, and it always has the same result. The guy did nothing wrong, was VERY general in his statement, and was only being friendly. How that gets spun into he's ruining the fishery is absolutely beyond me. 

Good luck and I hope you all have a great New Year.


----------

